# Getting internet to your ps3 or xbox via SWiM setup



## MetalMarine (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is a quick setup if you are needing internet on your ps3 / xbox or even your TV set. I havent had any problems with this setup. no lag on gaming or video chatting. and MRV still works.

Used to be a Directv Service Tech. MRV Connected Home Certified.

Edit: you must have internet going to your swim system for this to work.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I wondered if that would work, but never got around to trying it. Glad to see someone did. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

It's all TCP/IP so yeah, "it'll work." Just don't expect D* to support your playstation :lol:

It's also a cheap way to network for those without D*. A broadband DECA at either end of a coax works well for rooms with no ethernet connectivity (but an available coax.) MUCH cheaper than most other solutions.


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

And in this case it introduces an extra 2-way split after an 8-way, which is not recommended.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

sungam said:


> And in this case it introduces an extra 2-way split after an 8-way, which is not recommended.


It's true that the 2-way will add extra db loss, but there's nothing "not recommended" about adding a 2-way after an 8-way. After all, an HR20-100 needs a 2-way "behind" it to power a Deca. If the option is to cascade off an 8-way then so be it...


----------



## MetalMarine (Feb 19, 2011)

adding the second splitter does not cause a problem. it will give you a lil db loss. but not enough to cause an issue.


----------

